# Warranty Claim Denied



## stubbe45 (Jan 14, 2015)

2013 Jetta GLI Gen 3, 24k miles, APR Intake, Short Shifter, Vagcom Mods

Writing about my experience with a particular dealer and looking for suggestions. My car was running fine a couple nights ago when all the sudden EPC light comes on with the CEL light. Car begins to run like garbage with no power. I take it into dealer and they hook it up and run diagnostic. It throws a code for issues with the fuel pressure/fuel related problems. They bring me back to the shop and then show me the connector for the High Pressure Fuel Pump is completely broken off. I have no idea how this would have happened. They then proceed to tell me that despite the car being under warranty, they will not cover it. They cite the reason for denial of warranty is because it is in close proximity to my APR intake and that "this part just doesn't break". I've had the intake on for thousands of miles with no problem and they have even serviced it with that intake for the 10k 20k service. My understanding is they can't just deny a warranty claim because of aftermarket part installations. Obviously the intake has nothing to do with the HPFP. Looking for any suggestions on how to proceed, I have a call into VW of America and am waiting on a return call. It is my only car so it is going to have to get fixed sooner than later. Has anyone even seen something like this break/failure before? Pics attached. Thanks for anything comments/suggestions


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

stubbe45 said:


> 2013 Jetta GLI Gen 3, 24k miles, APR Intake, *Short Shifter*, Vagcom Mods.......and that "this part just doesn't break"......


They have an excellent point. It did not just break on it's own. Someone or something had to "help" it get like that. Pay up.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Unfortunately that's the risk you take when you bring a modded car in for warranty work. Perhaps put the stock intake back on and take it to a different dealer? I can't see the images due to them being blocked by my work's firewall. It seems very unlikely that the intake would damage this part though unless broke it somehow during the installation and it worked fine for tens of thousands of miles :screwy:

My understanding is that they have to prove that the intake caused the part to fail but it's your word against theirs and it would cost you more to sue them to fix it than to pay them to fix it unfortunately. I don't think VWoA is going to side with you, they are certainly not going to fly a tech out to inspect the broken connector to try to determine whether it was defective or not.


----------



## Akakage (May 2, 2015)

_My understanding is they can't just deny a warranty claim because of aftermarket part installations. _

There's the rub. Where in your warranty is there language that covers this? Seems to me that they're arguing your mod(s) shortened the service life of a component that otherwise was unlikely to fail. Their being "OK" with the mods at earlier service intervals is beside the point since nothing was busted then. My sense is that VWOA/Canada may be getting happier denying warranty coverage on tuned/modified cars.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Akakage said:


> _My understanding is they can't just deny a warranty claim because of aftermarket part installations. _
> 
> There's the rub. *Where in your warranty is there language that covers this?* Seems to me that they're arguing your mod(s) shortened the service life of a component that otherwise was unlikely to fail. Their being "OK" with the mods at earlier service intervals is beside the point since nothing was busted then. My sense is that VWOA/Canada may be getting happier denying warranty coverage on tuned/modified cars.


Regardless of the warranty language it's covered under the Magnuson-Moss warranty act if he's in the US. The cannot deny warranty due to aftermarket parts unless they can prove that the part or improper installation caused the failure.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

http://humblemechanic.com/2015/05/1...tsi-high-pressure-fuel-pumps-fail-hpfp-video/


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

file a claim with VWoA and or lawyer up. Total BS from the dealer, esp. since the part NEXT to the HPFP is OEM tubing. Also wouldn't the plastic engine cover cover the HPFP?


----------



## stubbe45 (Jan 14, 2015)

Correct I am in US and should be covered by Magnuson Moss Warranty act, and you're correct it is stock tubing and Hpfp is under the engine cover. I'm still awaiting a call from VWoA regional manager hoping we can come to a resolution.


----------



## stubbe45 (Jan 14, 2015)

Really no surprise today that VWoA called and stated that they weren't going to honor the warranty because the dealer explained to them that the failure was caused by "after market parts which are in close proximity to the damaged part and the after market parts must have caused an "outside influence". I asked the lady to explain how, she said she could not but that is what the dealer. She stated she did not work on cars or is familiar with them and must go off what the dealer says. She said she was also advised by the dealer that there were "cut and broken wires". I attempted to explain it was actual fracture of a metal part, not wires cut/broken. She didn't care and suggested I take it to another dealer for a second opinion if I wished to further pursue the matter.


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

Take it to another Dealer and explain the situation. Request a meeting with VWoAs Regional Service Rep.


----------



## stubbe45 (Jan 14, 2015)

The lady that I spoke with after contacting VWoA was the Regional Manger. She was less then helpful. Vehicle has been towed to another dealership for a second opinion which will occur Monday. Hopefully they have some common sense.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

stubbe45 said:


> The lady that I spoke with after contacting VWoA was the Regional Manger. She was less then helpful. Vehicle has been towed to another dealership for a second opinion which will occur Monday. Hopefully they have some common sense.


It didn't break by itself. Why not just fess up?


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

Regional Manager of what? There is one for Sales, one for Parts, one for Service, etc. You want to see the Regional Service Rep on his next visit! Key word is Service!


----------



## Sniper1.8T (Jul 16, 2015)

It's unfortunate that this has happened. This is why anyone with simple bolt on mods should remove them before any service. Pretty much all forums no matter what make have threads in regards to removing aftermarket parts for fear of dropped warranties. Best tip I can give is be nice no matter how mad you are, dealership employees will be much more willing to help.


----------



## stubbe45 (Jan 14, 2015)

Update and resolution....I took the car to another dealership. This dealership heard me out and concluded the aftermarket parts and installation had nothing to do with the broken fuel pump. This dealership however also would not cover it under warranty. They stated they do not know what caused the part to break (but ruled out the aftermarket parts), and believed some sort of unknown "outside influence" attributed to the break. They suggested perhaps someone put the engine cover on wrong which caused a small fracture and subsequent vibrations eventually caused it to break. They stated it wouldn't be covered because they did not feel it was due to manufacturer defect because if it was, then it would have failed much earlier in the cars life. The dealership was extremely helpful and gave me a super deal on the fix ($250 less than the original dealer who blamed the aftermarket parts). I can accept this resolution even though it has been a headache with the entire process. One thing is certain, I will never do business at the first dealership again. I'd like to post a negative review with the first dealership warning against taking vehicles to their service department, but with the lawsuit happy society, I do not need some frivolous defamation lawsuit to deal with.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

stubbe45 said:


> .......believed some sort of unknown "outside influence" attributed to the break. They suggested perhaps someone put the engine cover on wrong which caused a small fracture and subsequent vibrations eventually caused it to break. They stated it wouldn't be covered because they did not feel it was due to manufacturer defect because if it was, then it would have failed much earlier in the cars life....


Curious why this did not occur to you. You knew it didn't just break. Something out of VW's control broke it. I am encouraged that VW would not pay to fix it.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

How could you accept that resolution? There is no service that requires removal of the engine cover so the only time it was put on was when it was built. Have you had the car serviced anywhere but the dealer? There is no situation her where VW is not liable unless they have *proof beyond a reasonable doubt* that you maliciously took a hammer or something to that part :banghead: They absolutely cannot claim "outside" influence on a part that is under a hood and under an engine cover 

How much did you end up paying if you don't mind me asking? It's your car and your money but I would still pressure VWoA for a refund of what you paid.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JitteryJoe said:


> How could you accept that resolution? There is no service that requires removal of the engine cover so the only time it was put on was when it was built. Have you had the car serviced anywhere but the dealer? There is no situation her where VW is not liable unless they have *proof beyond a reasonable doubt* that you maliciously took a hammer or something to that part :banghead: They absolutely cannot claim "outside" influence on a part that is under a hood and under an engine cover
> 
> How much did you end up paying if you don't mind me asking? It's your car and your money but I would still pressure VWoA for a refund of what you paid.


How do you know how it got damaged? Are you believing the OP? I would like to hear your explanation on how it would have gotten broken that would make it VW's responsibility.


----------



## jhinsc (Jul 9, 2014)

It seems VW is making the assumption that during the install of aftermarket parts, something happened that caused the eventual failure of the fuel pump.:screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jhinsc said:


> It seems VW is making the assumption that during the install of aftermarket parts, something happened that caused the eventual failure of the fuel pump.:screwy:


Can you say it was not? What is your take on why it would fail?


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

^ And that it took over 15K miles for said damage to cause it to fail :screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JitteryJoe said:


> ^ And that it took over 15K miles for said damage to cause it to fail :screwy:


Yes, that is the point. How can VW be at fault if it took 15k for the problem to occur. I say the OP is no telling the truth.


----------



## stubbe45 (Jan 14, 2015)

The dealership I took it to for the fix gave me employee pricing on labor/part. Came out to be 330 before tax. I don't have the time and funds to fight this in court over 330 bucks. I tried to convince VW of my position but they wouldn't budge. I have not had my car serviced outside of a dealer, but I'm not going to lie and say I have never taken the engine cover off to check things out. I don't accept that I caused the damage in this case, but like I said, don't have the time for funds to fight it. VW wins in the end vs the little consumer. I'm going to report the original business to the BBB for their "expert" diagnosis that aftermarket parts caused the HPFP to fail. It won't get me anywhere but it is at least something.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, Def report to the BBB. There is a guy with a 2.Slow Jetta who had to get out of his lease at a cost of 1,800 and his wasn't even modded. Long story short at 8,500 miles (but 13 months and wear item warranty is only 12 months :banghead his clutch went out which also caused damage to the transmission. Dealer and the VW engineer they sent both claimed "outside influence" in that case also basically claiming that he was so bad at driving a manual that he caused the clutch to completely lock up (not just slip due to wear). They did offer to fix it for free still but they were wanting him to sign a waiver admitting that he caused the damage (basically making him SOL if anything else broke). So he said eff that and dumped the lease. Sounds like VW sure does know how to lose customers for life. :facepalm:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

stubbe45 said:


> ......but I'm not going to lie and say I have never taken the engine cover off to check things out......


Ah, the truth comes out. You broke it and thought you could get VW to pay for it. They didn't fall for your deceit. They see owners trying to do this every day.


----------



## stubbe45 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah dealers sure are quick to point the finger at the customer. I always like VW because of the community and customization. I hope my GLI lasts quite a few more years but I am not sure if I'll go with VW again because of this experience. The day I got the my GLI back after they replaced the HPFP I took it home and the darn thing started misfiring and throwing Fault Stabilization Codes in the dash. It is back at the dealer. At least they gave me a free loaner


----------



## charliemaxVW (Sep 2, 2014)

Ya see, this makes absolutely no sense whatsoever from the standpoint of VW, the Dealer, nor the Customer.

Everybody lost.

My part-time, night-time job is analyzing Companies for stock investing. Although VW AG (the global holding company which owns VW, Audi, Bentley, Skoda etc etc) became the #1 seller of cars on Earth for the first 1/2 of 2015, they have been net-losing money hand-over-fist in the US for 30 years. I bought my first VW in 35 years last Fall, and the more I hear from their Customers, the more I understand why their US revenues suck, no matter how much money they invest in the US market.

This mis-adventure could have been a warm and fuzzies experience, if the simplest path had been taken.

Stuff breaks, stuff wears out, and sometimes weird things happen. This will be true of anything mechanical as long as it has any moving parts, and the need for air, fuel, and a spark to appear at the same millisecond.....

.... if the Dealer had just said "OMG! How awful, you poor soul. Let us fix that for you and get you back on the road." The Dealer would have received re-reimbursement from VW, who doesn't give a shayit about some random fuel/air pressure sensor/valve snapping off, because random shayit is already statistically figured into their cost of providing Warranties on their vehicles. 

So the Dealer would have gotten his fair share. 

VW would have gotten a tiny failure stat for their Big Data, which they have to have, if they want to make profitable cars. 

And the Customer might have left his VW Dealership Customer Experience episode with a wet sticky spot on the front of his pants from the physical stimulation of an easy, clean, and crisp resolution. 

But, Nope. The Dealer has to turn it into a pessing match with the Customer. The imaginary upside being that he will get full mark-up for a juicy part. It's "imaginary" because in the long run, such aggressive behavior will lose him business. The sad part of this is that apparently VW not only tolerates such behavior in their Channels, but supports it.

This all, while they contend some mysterious and unknown outside force snapped off the cast aluminum/iron housing for a plastic wire-connected sensor/relay, and left no other percussive mark. Either the casting cracked and failed, or a really strong ghost pulled on a couple of very thin wires until cast metal failed?

Denial isn't a river in Egypt. How can they say "this never happens", when you have the physical evidence right in front of them, that it does happen? Are VW Customers supposed to believe the Dealers and "not their lyin' dammed eyes" when they bring in their car on a flatbed and their transmission parts in a burlap sack?

At the top of this clusterfrack is VW, who should have called the first Dealer and told him to repair the car immediately under Warranty, and send the part to VWoA Engineers to make sure they don't have a QC issue with the maker of the part. It keeps getting clearer that VW is missing the way to succeed in the 21st Century. The deal isn't about a $500 repair. The deal is about the next $20K car. It is becoming a business fact in the US of the 21st Century, that the way to that future car-meets-Customer is by virtue of the Customer Experience being consistently excellent, with a full intention of making it continually better. Otherwise, you are just operating on the business mistakes made by US automakers in their dash to Bankruptcy in the dinosaur days of yore. 

Three Great companies for example....

Amazon has been working 19 years to get stuff to everybody faster and less expensive. They also have Primedroids, Kindles, and are in the race for content. All followed by Web Services which Microsoft, Google, and IBM wish they had. Amazon recently surpassed WalMart as the most valuable Retail company.

Costco just keeps on keeping-on to find value for their Customers. Last year Costco arranged 400,000 sales of cars to their Customers. They made exactly $0 for doing it. They considered it a value-add Service for their Customers.

Apple is the largest company on Earth by market cap. In model years, they sell 1/3 of the smartphones in the world, yet take 2/3 of all of the profits in smartphones.

These Companies do two important things

1) These Companies focus on the Customer Experience, from the CEO to the clerk, everyday. At the individual Customer level, if something breaks, they don't blame it on the Customers or ghosts. They make it right. Then ask if there is anything else they can do for you. The surest way to get canned in these Companies is to save the Company a few hundred bucks, but ruin Customer trust.

2) When there is a problem with Goods or Services, they actively confront the problem, not the Customer. The Company cultures encourage finding problems, noting them, and then swiftly handling them. 

How do you get better at what you do for the Customer, if you don't acknowledge problems, or worse yet, hold the Customer accountable for unknowable and likely non-existent "outside influence"s?

About 5 years ago, VW said they would do everything necessary for VWoA to sell 1 million cars in 2018 in NA. Well, they have two years left, before their big event, and they have sold 238,000 cars YTD Total for August. That's 6,000 less than the YTD-August sales in 2014. This brutal performance is in a year when it is likely 18.5 million units will be moved by all Dealers. The most ever in the U.S.

At this rate of Sales, VWoA will need 30+ months to occur in 2018 to meet their goal. Good luck with that one.

It's a little bit late now, but maybe they should improve the Customer Experience for VWvortex-type of Customers.

After all, where else are you going to find replacement Buyers for 2018, if your existing Customers get treated like dirt, and will never buy a VW again?

The problem with Math is that it works whether you refuse to understand it or not.

IMHO, VWoA needs to confront some seriously desperate math, and refund the guy's $300+.


----------



## stubbe45 (Jan 14, 2015)

Got the car back from the dealer that installed the new HPFP a few days ago. They stated the car was likely misfiring due to air in the fuel lines. They cleared the codes and it has been fine since. The only thing that is left now is a report to the BBB for the original dealer who was quick to blame a failure on aftermarket parts and then lied to VWoA about "cut and broken" wires. I leave with a very sour taste in my mouth. I like the VW community and the cars, but with this customer service experience, I won't be buying another VW after this Jetta gets old. I'd like thank everyone for their thoughts, suggestions, and support. Hopefully this is the last time the car breaks down, but I have never been very lucky.


----------



## xler82.0 (Feb 20, 2008)

charliemaxVW said:


> At the top of this clusterfrack is VW, who should have called the first Dealer and told him to repair the car immediately under Warranty, and send the part to VWoA Engineers to make sure they don't have a QC issue with the maker of the part. It keeps getting clearer that VW is missing the way to succeed in the 21st Century. The deal isn't about a $500 repair. The deal is about the next $20K car. It is becoming a business fact in the US of the 21st Century, that the way to that future car-meets-Customer is by virtue of the Customer Experience being consistently excellent, with a full intention of making it continually better. Otherwise, you are just operating on the business mistakes made by US automakers in their dash to Bankruptcy in the dinosaur days of yore.
> 
> Three Great companies for example....
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better... The level of customer service from VW is far from ok, let alone good. Maybe I've just had some bad luck, however after dealing with three dealerships and countless calls to VWoA they made it clear that they really don't care. And it's not much different from what we have here.

The people who are on the other end of the table have nothing vested. They make it seem as though you already bought the car so why should they help you with anything. Truth is, yes you may have sold one to me, but it will be the last one for sure. And I will make sure everyone I know and everyone they know will never buy a VW product. All because of nonsense like this...

The name of the game is to have customers come back, not to piss them off and never to have them return.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

xler82.0 said:


> Couldn't have said it any better... The level of customer service from VW is far from ok, let alone good. Maybe I've just had some bad luck, however after dealing with three dealerships and countless calls to VWoA they made it clear that they really don't care. And it's not much different from what we have here.
> 
> The people who are on the other end of the table have nothing vested. They make it seem as though you already bought the car so why should they help you with anything. Truth is, yes you may have sold one to me, but it will be the last one for sure. And I will make sure everyone I know and everyone they know will never buy a VW product. All because of nonsense like this...
> 
> The name of the game is to have customers come back, not to piss them off and never to have them return.


It seems to never to have occurred to you that the OP broke the part. VW didn't break it. Oh, and good riddance. VW does not need substandard customers like you.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

charliemaxVW said:


> .... if the Dealer had just said "OMG! How awful, you poor soul. Let us fix that for you and get you back on the road." The Dealer would have received re-reimbursement from VW, who doesn't give a shayit about some random fuel/air pressure sensor/valve snapping off, because random shayit is already statistically figured into their cost of providing Warranties on their vehicles.
> 
> So the Dealer would have gotten his fair share.


No not exactly. The dealer is covering their ass, because the dealer has to send the broken part back to VW. VW will analyze the part and say WTF, this isn't covered, and will not pay the dealership for the repair. The Dealership now has to eat the cost of the part and labor. The Problem is with VWOA. 

Costco doesn't make 1 cent on the gas it sells either.


----------



## Akakage (May 2, 2015)

charliemaxVW said:


> Ya see, this makes absolutely no sense whatsoever from the standpoint of VW, the Dealer, nor the Customer.
> 
> Everybody lost.
> 
> ...


Spare us the worn-out truisms. From the dealers seat(and one suspects VWOA's as well), this looks like mods broke the car. Had this happened on a stock VW, none of us would be here.


----------



## nikhsub1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Akakage said:


> Spare us the worn-out truisms. From the dealers seat(and one suspects VWOA's as well), this looks like mods broke the car. Had this happened on a stock VW, none of us would be here.


Exactly. You have to pay to play - if you can't accept that a broken part may be denied warranty because of your mods then don't mod - and don't cry when it does. From the dealers perspective they have no idea how or why it broke - maybe an ape installed the APR intake and used a hammer to get it to fit. Obviously if a wheel bearing went bad they wouldn't / couldn't blame it on the intake but in this case, use some common sense dude. Stop crying and man up.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Akakage said:


> Spare us the worn-out truisms. From the dealers seat(and one suspects VWOA's as well), this looks like mods broke the car. Had this happened on a stock VW, none of us would be here.





nikhsub1 said:


> Exactly. You have to pay to play - if you can't accept that a broken part may be denied warranty because of your mods then don't mod - and don't cry when it does. From the dealers perspective they have no idea how or why it broke - maybe an ape installed the APR intake and used a hammer to get it to fit. Obviously if a wheel bearing went bad they wouldn't / couldn't blame it on the intake but in this case, use some common sense dude. Stop crying and man up.


I completely disagree in this instance. It is VW's responsibility to *prove* that a mod or improper installation of a mod caused the failure. Given the situation and the fact that the Intake was on there for tens of thousands of miles before failure I don't think it's likely that it was broken during installation. There was a similar instance in the Jetta section where a guy's bone stock 2.slow clutch completely ate itself at 8500 miles. VW claimed "Outside Influence" and initially denied coverage but agreed to fix it if the owner signed a statement that he was at fault. The car had previously been in for issues with the brake booster (same hydraulic system as the clutch) which was replaced. So the car had 2 critical failures of major systems that could potentially put the customers life in danger and their response is to blame the customer!?!? :bs:


----------



## Akakage (May 2, 2015)

JitteryJoe said:


> I completely disagree in this instance. It is VW's responsibility to *prove* that a mod or improper installation of a mod caused the failure. Given the situation and the fact that the Intake was on there for tens of thousands of miles before failure I don't think it's likely that it was broken during installation. There was a similar instance in the Jetta section where a guy's bone stock 2.slow clutch completely ate itself at 8500 miles. VW claimed "Outside Influence" and initially denied coverage but agreed to fix it if the owner signed a statement that he was at fault. The car had previously been in for issues with the brake booster (same hydraulic system as the clutch) which was replaced. So the car had 2 critical failures of major systems that could potentially put the customers life in danger and their response is to blame the customer!?!? :bs:


Let's stick to the facts of the OP's "problem," shall we? Do you believe his dealer would have hesitated to offer warranty coverage if the car was stock? The owner(like you and others) sees only coincidence where the dealer(and VWOA)sees correlation between the mod and part(s) failure.


----------



## Fenris2 (Oct 16, 2009)

Akakage said:


> Let's stick to the facts of the OP's "problem," shall we? Do you believe his dealer would have hesitated to offer warranty coverage if the car was stock? The owner(like you and others) sees only coincidence where the dealer(and VWOA)sees correlation between the mod and part(s) failure.


Probably not

I see Magnuson–Moss cited all the time, but usually only the favorable part. Exclusions:"The federal minimum standards for full warranties are waived if the warrantor can show that the problem associated with a warranted consumer product *was caused by damage while in the possession of the consumer*, or by* unreasonable use*, including a failure to provide reasonable and necessary maintenance."

The first bold is probably what they are going off of here. The second is also possible for other folks issues if they were to argue that driving a car modified to produce power in excess of design was unreasonable use. Keep in mind that they just need to create 51% doubt in the mind of Joe Average juror who probably only knows that the motor goes under the hood and where to fill it up.

All that said, the dealership could have been a lot more accomodating about this. Something like the second dealer.


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

If the intake caused the damage, there would be signs of rubbing or something in the corresponding location above the connector. If there is none, the intake had nothing to do with this and it should be covered under warranty. VW can't just say "but outside influence" without identifying it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PRND[S] said:


> If the intake caused the damage, there would be signs of rubbing or something in the corresponding location above the connector. If there is none, the intake had nothing to do with this and it should be covered under warranty. VW can't just say "but outside influence" without identifying it.


I think you have neglected the damage was done when the intake or the short shifter was installed. The OP caused the damage and won't own up to it.


----------



## charliemaxVW (Sep 2, 2014)

Akakage said:


> Spare us the worn-out truisms. From the dealers seat(and one suspects VWOA's as well), this looks like mods broke the car. Had this happened on a stock VW, none of us would be here.


I always enjoy a well presented rebuttal. Tossing out a cliched ad homenim and an unfounded opinion, ain't it.




Akakage said:


> Let's stick to the facts of the OP's "problem," shall we? (snip)


By all means, let's stick to the Facts. 1) The OP's casting broke off. 2) The car and that part are under Warranty. 

How/why it happened is pure speculation, opinion, and guesswork on the part of the Dealership. They have not one shred of evidence to support their claim, unless someone is Tinker Bell and "You have to believe".


----------



## stubbe45 (Jan 14, 2015)

To those saying I am whining and taking the position "you have to pay to play", I am merely stating facts of my situation, I am not looking for your sympathy. That having been said there is nothing the dealership provided in my case as to evidence of why the metal casting broke in the way it did. The second dealer speculated the engine cover may have been put on wrong. This could have lead to extra stress on the pump which could have caused vibration and eventually a crack which escalated into a break. I am not sure I believe this as the plastic engine cover is easily put and has to align properly to even be put on securely. Either way I had to pay for the repairs. I stand firm in my belief that this should have been covered under warranty as the intake has nothing to do with it. This particular intake still uses the stock piping too and is more cosmetic than anything else. There will be those who disagree and I am not looking to change that. I reported the original dealership to the BBB based upon their poor customer service. They responded with an apology stating they should have contacted VW and let them make the decision to deny the warranty claim instead of just looking at the situation and assuming VW will never cover it. They went on to offer me two free oil changes. I declined. I replied back stating they never addressed the lie to corporate about "cut and broken" wires, they gave a reply stating it will be a "teaching moment".


----------



## Akakage (May 2, 2015)

charliemaxVW said:


> I always enjoy a well presented rebuttal. Tossing out a cliched ad homenim and an unfounded opinion, ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's just say on an evidentiary basis, you're a bit challenged. Think you--and the OP-- need to review the exclusions in VW warranty policies. You're no more informed than anyone else here, so stop pretending otherwise.


----------



## xler82.0 (Feb 20, 2008)

When customers start accepting mediocre service and support, then mediocre becomes the norm. 

Seems as though there are not enough customers looking for exceptional...


----------



## jerryn63 (Oct 20, 2012)

*This is the reason why I won't perform a Stage I tune until I am out of WARRANTY.*

You can't blame Volkswagen for not sticking by their product if it had any modifications done. I would like to do a Stage I Revo tune but I won't until I am out of Warranty. I'll use Vagcom and Dashcommand to keep an eye on the engine. Good luck, hopefully your can find a good VW mechanic. I wouldn't want to spend $$ out of pocket for dealership repairs.


----------



## GabelessToGabeTown (Mar 22, 2015)

This happens all the time @ the dealership i work for... The warranty isn't voided by any means, the dealer just "denies" the claim. bug them alot and i promise they will budge. raise hell my friend.


----------

